# hal & utf8

## Dramokl

Возникла такая проблема, в системе локаль utf8 - при подключение флешки(итд) Gnome выдаёт - can't mount volume. Как выяснилось, проблема заключается в том что hal(может и не он) пытается подключить флешку c iocharset=utf8

Попытки переписать конфиг hal'а не привели к успеху (только если прописать utf8 в стартовом скрипте).

Ктонить сталкивался стакой проблемой? И как её решить?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Dramokl wrote:*   

> Ктонить сталкивался стакой проблемой? И как её решить?

 

Сталкивался... Спрашивал здесь, решения не нашел  :Sad: 

----------

## ator

Включена ли в ядре поддержка nls=utf8?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ator wrote:*   

> Включена ли в ядре поддержка nls=utf8?

 

Включена. 

Есть цеплять флешку вручную или через fstab, то все ок. 

Если записи в fstab нет то через gnome-volume-manager флешка цепляется но русских имен файлов след простыл.Last edited by Laitr Keiows on Tue Jul 04, 2006 10:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedukoff

Может это не hal, а к.н. ivman?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> Может это не hal, а к.н. ivman?

 

Оно вроде бы называется gnome-volume-manager 

ivman тоже где-то рядом.

----------

## ator

У меня похожая проблема. При попытке монтирования флешки dmesg выдаёт:

Unable to load NLS charset utf-8

FAT: IO charset utf-8 not found

При этом:

CONFIG_NLS=m

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

Но он безуспешно пытается монтировать с utf-8 вместо utf8. Если вручную загрузить модуль nls_utf8 и указать при монтировании -o iocharset=utf8, всё нормально. Попробую пересобрать ядро   :Laughing:  .

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *ator wrote:*   

> Но он безуспешно пытается монтировать с utf-8 вместо utf8. Если вручную загрузить модуль nls_utf8 и указать при монтировании -o iocharset=utf8, всё нормально. Попробую пересобрать ядро   .

 

Нет у меня такой проблемы. Есть другая.

----------

## ator

У меня всё решилось заменой параметра ядра с

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="utf-8"

на

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="utf8"

.

В КДЕ для монтирования используется pmount, обычные пользователи имеют к нему доступ только если они входят в группу plugdev. Может в этом причина? Состоите ли вы в этой группе?

----------

## Dramokl

Чёткого ответа не получил, решил это дело "криво"

Поправил файлик 

/usr/share/hal/scripts/hal-system-storage-mount

# mount and return status

RESULT=$(mount -o "iocharset=utf8,noexec,nosuid,nodev$MOUNTOPTIONS" $MOUNTTYPE_EXPANDED "$HAL_PROP_BLOCK_DEVICE" "$MOUNT_ROOT/$MOUNTP$if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

и явно задал кодировку

----------

